# Don't mention *****!



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wouldn't want to offend anyone!

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/06/19/islam-isis-loretta-lynch-censored-911-orlando/


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Much like Baghdad Bob, who was the radio voice of Sadaam Hussein, as he told his listeners everything was under control as the tanks were rolling into town. He didn't think the people needed to know the truth.

What ever happened to the most open administration in U.S. history promised to us by his highness?

Stop the presses! The bastages just changed their minds "to provide the highest level of transparency possible."

The effort to rewrite history was derailed by Americans who have had enough spin. Too little. Too late.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not gonna touch that one Danny--- I got wayyyy too much American ******* blood in me to comment on how the ba-bambi administration is gonna control our thoughts and save us, even if it kills us--- then I would have to ban myself for a month.lol.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, when they realized that everybody in the known world already knew the shooter was allied with ISIS, they figured they would look stupid for trying to hide the facts....again! So it was decided to go ahead and let the genie outta the bottle. Surprise! The shooter went on for some time (nearly 30 minutes) on the phone praising his ISIS comrades. He's finished talking now. And, not to our surprise, we are undeterred, in our efforts to rid the world of such filth. God Bless America and Pass the Ammunition.

PS. Ain't nobody ban'n anybody here! We ******** is thick as thieves.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Amen!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said JT. I'm not wondering at this point when obamalamadingdong is gonna have his lackeys twist the facts to deceive the American people. At this point it seems pretty constant. 
I'm not liking trump and his juvenile ways much either but I do like his message of putting America first. HilLIARy is still at it too although she seems to have quit moving left now that Bernie is out. God help us if she gets elected.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

385 million Americans and these are the 2 idiots we get to pick from!!! Anyone else see a problem there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think most of us feel that way. I've said it before and I'll say it again " I don't care for Donald Trump personally one bit. I do however love the message that he will put America first"


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah and obama was gonna have a transparent administration.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dad always said if Youre voting for the lesser of two evils you are Still voting for evil! I think they are all in it for themselves!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well there is only one choice, gotta take the "Donald" over Hillary or we are done. That evil B @ $ % H is the last hair that will break the camels back, and George Soros is praying she gets elected. SHILLary escaped somehow, but theres a concerted effort (Trey Gowdy) to hold someone accountable to justify/explain how they can arbitrarily dismiss charges, and what for you and me would be a slam dunk to federal prison. Sorry my fingers got to running away--I could say more.....really I could. What a farce America has become, so far as what other countries have to be thinking of us and how justice is applied here now. A crooked president, a crooked attorney general, a crooked FBI director, and a crooked presidential candidate. Boston tea party is going to look like a pic-a-nik compared, come push come to shove---and it will.


----------

